# Happy Bleats Deliverance Finale' is next!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She was born to our old lady Saanen, Paige...Paige tried and tried but could not deliver Dee...I had to go in up to my elbows to fetch her...This was Paige's last kidding...she is now retired...so Dee got a special name to cap it off : ) Deliverance Finale" aka Dee

She is Due June 6...Dee is 50/50 Nubian/Saanen, my first ever snubian with more than rust color highlights..My husband calls her flying nun since her ears always go up when you call her name lol..bred to a reg. Nubian her kids should be outstanding...Her mom is a long lactator so we should see some good milking out of Dee...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice Doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a very beautiful girl 
Such pretty coloring on her and I LOVE those ears 
Babies will be gorgeous Im sure


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, what a cutie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys...we adore her..she is real spoiled lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well tomorrow is due date..and she doesnt look any more ready than last week..lol..we wil lof course keep our eyes peeled...: ) I know how things can change in a flash..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love her coloring. Her face looks like it got struck by lightning, lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I love her coloring. Her face looks like it got struck by lightning, lol


 Or had milk poured on it, or paint or something.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..she is a cutie...Im excitied to see what she will do as a FF..her mom was out standing...then one side of her udder stopped working..I was never told what happen...just that if she freshens it will freshen hard...and it did...but her one side fed Dee well and filled a bucket lol
We got Paige from a lady who lost her daughter in a house Fire..Paige was her daughters last goat and she just could not handle coming home to Paige passing away..so she asked us to take her...We were of course honored to do so..We had no plans on breeding her..just giving her a home to retire..but boy oh boy she had other plans and nothing was going to stop her..LOL...and as I said in the first post..she had a difficult kidding and her last...no matter how nasty she gets..she is not getting bred...lol..so now Dee can earn both their keep...If Dee Has a Doe I am going to offer her to the lady we got Paige from...she has wanted Dee since the day she was born lol...time to share the love.....


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Saanen/Nubian.. What a cute mix!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy kidding. Hope all goes well and a little doe shows up for you.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Any babies yet??:stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel , believe me 
Bless her heart , I hope she has them soon R


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not yet...she is still acting like shes not going to have it lol..keep a close watch


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Cathy , I bet if you remove her collar she will have them right then and there for you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she just might do that for sure lol...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Nothing?!?! Lol......I thought surely I'd get on here and see babies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No babies yet...I even removed her collar LOL...She has dropped..ligs are gone..rear is baggie...udder still fairly soft..Im going to go out and check in in a minute..but last check she wasnt even pretending to be ready lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw come on, where are these babies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well looks like things have moved a little further along...baby(ies) are active...udder is a bit firmer...but not strudded...no real rear difference..but she did get up and stretch a few times..My dog Peggie Sue decided she better stay with her tonight...curled up right next to Dee and her mom Paige.lol...maybe she knows..so looks like a fw trips to the barn for me...then hubby can check when he gets home...he gets home about 2:30am..( swing shift..gotta love it...NOT) So from what I just saw Im thinking in the morning..But who really knows these things....LOL...I remind myself of my own words...a due date is an estimate..not a promise lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

me too...the buck is a handsome well built Nubian with simular color as Dee..Fancy Ears Clyde is his name...I will post his picture ....they should have awesome offspring... pink pink pink..


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Thinking pink for you!!

Happy kidding! I hope you were able to get some sleep!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well as of 1:30 am still no action....went to bed...woke up..still no action lol...Ill keep you posted : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, the wait is torture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ARRRRRGGGG..shes just out there grazing..like we are not all sitting here waiting lol..the littel monster!!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

They all seem to be doing that lately! I have 8 due within the next three weeks. Some I have for sure dates when they were bred, others....not so sure. The girls that I didn't witness being bred are the ones that look the most ready. They live to frustrate us!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> ARRRRRGGGG..shes just out there grazing..like we are not all sitting here waiting lol..the littel monster!!!


Lol!!!! What a pain


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Why cant Dee be like Polly...she kidded right on her due date..she didnt play this game lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Because she likes to torture you with the "hurry up and wait" game!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Why cant Dee be like Polly...she kidded right on her due date..she didnt play this game lol


Polly probably told her to do it......it's a conspiracy! Lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Anything?!?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nothings!!..going out to check on her in a bit...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

When you go out and check her just give her a good squeeze!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..she is still the same..laying with mom chewing a cud..but she does seema bit more aggitated..hummmm..Babies are still active..so no worries..shes just not ready yet..


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Darn.......she can't hold out forever lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im just so excited to see what she and Clyde made together..should be real nice : )


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

I am following too! I like still's idea of a good squeeze!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL...she is beign fussy..dont want me to feelher baby kick...that in its self is a good sign lol...went out to check about 6:30 am she was eating minerals..UGN...no goo..udder still soft...everything else is in order...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> LOL...she is beign fussy..dont want me to feelher baby kick...that in its self is a good sign lol...went out to check about 6:30 am she was eating minerals..UGN...no goo..udder still soft...everything else is in order...


Lol the little booger!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

FINALLY!!! its a go...Dee is mouthy..not wanting to be left and she has goo : ) might be awhile but we will see birth day!!! Ill keep you posted..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! Prayers for a safe delivery


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Lets go Dee!!! Safe and quick!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers being sent for a safe and speedy delivery.
Come on Dee , you can do it girl


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Bleats Grand Prix Lydia was born at about 12:45 pm : ) she is a big strong doe...black with frosty ears..brown legs and a white spot on side...I will posts pix as soon as I can : )


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Awwwwwww sounds adorable!! Yes pics ASAP!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dee will have her hands full with Lydia...she has not stopped running since she was able to stand!! chaseing the chickens and a duck..the duck was not amused lol..all the while Dee chasing after Lydia bleating at her lol..Pay back..Dee was just like Lydia lol...
Explaination on name: Dee's full name is Deliverance Finale' because she is Paiges last kidding...Lydia is Grand Prix Lydia because she started Dee's race....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she seems a bit soft on th back legs..I gave her Selnium Vit E gel...should help...but she is very active ..

ok so next in line is Margaret..but not for a few weeks : ) Now Josie (mini donkey) on the other hand.......


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay!!! :balloons::balloons::stars::stars::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::clap::clap::clap::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::birthday::birthday:arty:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I just looked at my last post...lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aawwww how cute! And a doeling......what a perfect ending!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's great you got a doeling out if her! I'm sure she's beautiful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you guys..we are very excited to be done lol She s a bit dopey acting..with the weak hind legs Im sure its due to selenium def. She is a beautiful little doe though...and active!!!!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats! Pretty girl


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NDlover said:


> That's great you got a doeling out if her! I'm sure she's beautiful.


I feel like a dummy; I somehow missed the page before last, and didn't catch the pix. 
I'll revise my statement: she IS beautiful! Very intense coloring. I forgot; is Dee a PB, or a half and half?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a sweetie!!! She's got such gorgeous coloring too!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL...Dee is 50% nubian 25% Saanen and 19% alpine...lol...She was bred to a 94% nubian 6% lamancha buck lol...both registered experimental ...

she does have intense color...both mo and dad are the lighter color...dont know where all that black came from lol...


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Awe!!! She is adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I keep coming back to look at your pictures , lol. I really love the second one , such a sweet moment  What a beautifully marked baby girl ,she is stunning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks Trickyroo...she is coming along nicely. Dee is a wonderful mom...I contacted the Lady who gave us Paige ( Dees mom) and she is excited...but everytime I look at her Im wanting to keep her lol...Got to be strong...lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , why do you want to part with her ? I couldnt , lolol
Unless I have a good friend waiting for her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the lady is the one we got Paige from...Paige was her daughters goats and her daughter was killed in their house fire ; ( WHen Paige got old she was so a fraid she would come home and find her passed and couldnt handle it...so we took her home to retire...thats when Dee came along...an unplanned pregnancy lol..She wanted Dee so bad but we didnt want to give her up...so we thought if Dee had a Doe we would offer her to her....but it is hard...she is super adorable...getting more and more perfect by the hour lol...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , what a sad story  Geez , thats terrible !
I can see why now , that's a very nice gesture .
If you cant , there's always next time


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lydia is doing great..keeping mom on her toes..(hooves lol) ...

well off to recreate a bucks pen...not enough shade for the fellows..got to move them to the trees...


----------

